# Rouen Marina



## GMJ (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi all

Has anyone stayed in Rouen in their MH? Specifically the aire at the Marina?

It says a max length of 8m on camper contact but it would be useful to know if can take a larger MH or if it is too small for that.

Thanks


----------



## witzend (Jan 21, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone stayed in Rouen in their MH? Specifically the aire at the Marina?
> 
> ...


Is this the one says 10 mtrs unless its been taken over by Camping Car Parks and lined out bays installed when we where there a few yrs ago it was like the photos and jammed
https://www.WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN.com/en/france/normandy/rouen/14071/parking


----------



## GMJ (Jan 21, 2022)

No its this one...

https://www.WEBSITE BLOCKED BY ADMIN.com/en/france/normandy/rouen/26050/service-porte-de-plaisance
It says 8m max length but we are 8.7m hence my asking...


----------



## TJBi (Jan 21, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone stayed in Rouen in their MH? Specifically the aire at the Marina?
> 
> ...


https://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?numero=24483 shows 8 metres.

https://www.seine-maritime-tourisme...t-de-service-de-rouen_TFOHPANOR076V50LGKZ.php does not indicate any length restriction.

I've emailed requesting info and will update if I receive a response.


----------



## alcam (Jan 21, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone stayed in Rouen in their MH? Specifically the aire at the Marina?
> 
> ...


Always stayed on the quays , basically opposite the old town [whats left of it] . Not sure if it is now an actual aire ?
Good , central spot , without facilities . No problem with vehicle size


----------



## TJBi (Jan 21, 2022)

Email just received from Port de Rouen indicates that motorhomes should arrive during office hours (0900-1200 and 1430-1800) in order to enter the site. I assume that this is based on low season opening hours (indicating that they are now opening half an hour earlier in the afternoon than currently indicated in the location app [reported]).
When payment has been made, a "badge" (usually some form of smart card) will be issued that gives access to toilets, showers, launderette, and opens access gates.
There is no size limit.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 21, 2022)

You must have the magic touch as I emailed them this morning first thing and have not had a reply


----------



## TJBi (Jan 21, 2022)

GMJ said:


> You must have the magic touch as I emailed them this morning first thing and have not had a reply


The magic touch or perhaps the magic language skills.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 21, 2022)

No, mine was in French too...

No worries though now that you have an answer.


----------



## Annsman (Jan 23, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Hi all
> 
> Has anyone stayed in Rouen in their MH? Specifically the aire at the Marina?
> 
> ...


It’s the one aire we’ve ever stayed in that we felt unsafe and have left at 00.30. It’s a working port and people and vehicles come and go 24 hours a day. In our case a car stopped at 23.00, about 6 foot from our door. The lone occupant sat watching the van, then got out and walked around our van, and the German one next door. He may have been fascinated by motorhomes, but he was very suspicious. He even followed us as we drove off. I went and parked outside the Gendarmerie, who came out offered us their car park and went off to investigate. We went to Oissell Aire instead. Really quiet and peaceful. The police came to us at 01.30 to check we were OK. It was a few years ago so the bloke will have moved on now, and I’d be surprised if he was still there!
But there’s enough aires nearby to use instead, so personally it’s not for us.


----------



## TJBi (Jan 23, 2022)

Annsman said:


> It’s the one aire we’ve ever stayed in that we felt unsafe and have left at 00.30. It’s a working port and people and vehicles come and go 24 hours a day. In our case a car stopped at 23.00, about 6 foot from our door. The lone occupant sat watching the van, then got out and walked around our van, and the German one next door. He may have been fascinated by motorhomes, but he was very suspicious. He even followed us as we drove off. I went and parked outside the Gendarmerie, who came out offered us their car park and went off to investigate. We went to Oissell Aire instead. Really quiet and peaceful. The police came to us at 01.30 to check we were OK. It was a few years ago so the bloke will have moved on now, and I’d be surprised if he was still there!
> But there’s enough aires nearby to use instead, so personally it’s not for us.


How long ago? The aire at the marina now has card-operated gates.


----------



## witzend (Jan 23, 2022)

GMJ said:


> No its this one...


Quite a time ago but I think that was only the service point when we where there obviously changed now


----------



## Annsman (Jan 25, 2022)

It is a while ago, around 8 years, but we still avoid it! Daft I know, but why bother when we can go elsewhere?


----------

